# A 16MP Camera in New Samsung Galaxy S5 Phone



## distant.star (Feb 19, 2014)

.
*Notes:*

...all new flash LED

...the 16 megapixel sensor expectations appear to be confirmed

...will capture pictures of different sizes from 2.4MP up to 16MP

...unsure exactly which sensor technology will be making its way into the Galaxy S5

...able to choose between different ISO levels, from ISO 100 to up to ISO 800 and standard auto option as well

...able to shoot 4K resolution video at 30fps and capture 1080p footage at a full 60fps



http://www.androidauthority.com/samsung-galaxy-s5-camera-details-347406/


----------



## LewisShermer (Feb 19, 2014)

you can put a 100mp sensor in a phone and a 10,000x zoom but you're still going to get shitty images with a shitty lens with shitty auto focus with shitty 1 second delay with shitty shitty shitty shit


----------



## Northstar (Feb 19, 2014)

LewisShermer said:


> you can put a 100mp sensor in a phone and a 10,000x zoom but you're still going to get shitty images with a shitty lens with shitty auto focus with shitty 1 second delay with shitty shitty shitty S___




hey lewis...tell us how you really feel. 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 19, 2014)

LewisShermer said:


> you can put a 100mp sensor in a phone and a 10,000x zoom but you're still going to get shitty images with a shitty lens with shitty auto focus with shitty 1 second delay with shitty shitty shitty S___


You seem like a guy who knows his shit


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2014)

LewisShermer said:


> you can put a 100mp sensor in a phone and a 10,000x zoom but you're still going to get shitty images with a shitty lens with shitty auto focus with shitty 1 second delay with shitty shitty shitty S___



Yeah, but who cares…it's a *smartphone*. Instant Facebook uploads anytime, anywhere. Post your dinner plate, post your cat, capture and post your S___ *right NOW*.


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> LewisShermer said:
> 
> 
> > you can put a 100mp sensor in a phone and a 10,000x zoom but you're still going to get shitty images with a shitty lens with shitty auto focus with shitty 1 second delay with shitty shitty shitty S___
> ...



Yepp, you can take a 16mp image of your dinner so Facebook can down-res and compress it to look exactly the same as a 4mp image taken with an old nokia.  

On a more serious note, I'm curious why this can do 4k/30p and 1080/60p and most (all?) DSLRs cannot. Is it just that the smaller sensor has less overheating issues? Canon marketing not wanting to cannibalize cinema EOS? Some combination of the two?


----------

